# Mr. Rogers



## Don (Jan 24, 2005)

I was in Books-a-Million tonight and noticed that there is a book out about Mr. Rogers (Fred) from Mr. Rogers Neighborhood entitled "The Simple Faith of Mr. Rogers" or something like that. I used to watch that show all the time as a kid and I was surprised to find out from reading the back that he was a Presbyterian minister. I think he died of cancer in 2003. 

Has anyone read this?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2005)

No but my grandmother told me that years back.

blade


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 24, 2005)

He was ordained in the PCUSA, with the specific charge of continuing to "minister" to children through his show.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 24, 2005)

> He was ordained in the PCUSA, with the specific charge of continuing to "minister" to children through his show.



HA! I knew he was PCUSA, but I had never heard that before. It's so good to know that "family worship" has become "sit your kids in front of the TV and have them ministered to by some goofy guy from Pittsburgh." 

Don't get me wrong, I used to look forward to the land of make-believe or whatever.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2005)

All the hours spent in front of the boob tube as a child and I never knew I was partaking of televangelism (if my parents knew they would have had a conniption!). 

It's a beautiful in the neighborhood...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Don't get me wrong, I used to look forward to the land of make-believe or whatever.



He was a good guy. I remember my sisters and then my daughters watching his show. I got a kick out of it. It was a lot better than many other things on the tube.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 24, 2005)

But not as cool as G.I. Joe, that's for sure. It turns out that whatever teaching, rebuking, correcting, and training in righteousness that Mr. Rogers' ministry effected in me was eclipsed by the civic religion of defeating Snake-eyes and Destro. 

[Edited on 1-24-2005 by ARStager]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2005)

The real Ghostbusters and Transformers !!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> He was ordained in the PCUSA, with the specific charge of continuing to "minister" to children through his show.



I have that before. But I have also heard (RUMOR) that he was ordained methodist minister.

I also used to have a picture of Rogers hanging in my room...not sure why. But my favorite part of the show was the "Intro song" and when he changes into his "casual attire"...after that I would turn it off...guess I got bored.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> All the hours spent in front of the boob tube as a child and I never knew I was partaking of televangelism (if my parents knew they would have had a conniption!).
> 
> It's a beautiful in the neighborhood...



We're going to talk to this nice fellow. This is Mr. Paedobaptist. Can you say "paedobaptist"? I knew you could!

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 25, 2005)

Actually, it goes, "It's a beautiful day is this neighborhood." _This_, not _the_. Yeah, that's the perfectionist in me! :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Actually, it goes, "It's a beautiful day is this neighborhood." _This_, not _the_. Yeah, that's the perfectionist in me! :bigsmile:



You learn something new every day!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Actually, it goes, "It's a beautiful day is this neighborhood." _This_, not _the_. Yeah, that's the perfectionist in me! :bigsmile:


...and the perfectionist in me:

"It's a beautiful day *in* this neighborhood."

And for your listening pleasure:

http://pbskids.org/rogers/songlist/song1_ra.html


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahh...what an ironically horrible time to have a typo...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Ahh...what an ironically horrible time to have a typo...


I'll make you a deal. Quickly go in and correct your typo, I'll delete my message, and nobody will ever know.


----------



## king of fools (Jan 25, 2005)

What would Mr. Rogers say about this sort of this type of collusion?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king of fools_
> What would Mr. Rogers say about this sort of this type of collusion?


I think he'd tell me that I was still his friend.

You are my friend 
You are special 
You are my friend 
You're special to me. 
You are the only one like you. 
Like you, my friend, I like you. 

In the daytime 
In the nighttime 
Any time that you feel's the right time 
For a friendship with me, you see 
F-R-I-E-N-D special 
You are my friend 
You're special to me. 
There's only one in this wonderful world 
You are special.


----------

